# DYI acrylic tank questions



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

I work in a museum and in one of the back rooms there are several old display stands basically comprising an upright wooden box (with a narrow lip) and an acrylic cube open on one side that sits on top of the stand. For museum displays the open side would be down and whatever is on display would be under the protection of the acrylic shield, but my immediate thought (typical...) was to turn it over and make an aquarium. 
The edges of the acrylic are mitered and glued, but little or no silicon lines the inside angles of the box. The dimensions are 18in on a side and the panels are about 3/8in thick. The volume is therefore about 24gal total, but obviously the water wouldn't be all the way to the top so let's say 18-20gal. If I applied some high quality aquarium silicon to the inside edges, could these hold water? What are the failure specs for home-made acrylic tanks? How could I tell if the material is even appropriate?
Thanks all.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Acrylic tanks almost always, if not always, have a top piece, with access through a hole or holes in the top. This is needed because acrylic will gradually balloon out under the water pressure if the top edge isn't restrained. I suspect this will be the major problem with doing as you propose. Also, those display cubes may or may not have continuous welded seams. It wouldn't necessary for them to have them, but for an aquarium it is essential (obviously).


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info. I couldn't resist the thought, but it sounds like the idea isn't very feasible. I'll stick with AGA and a dry floor.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

I read somewhere that silicone isn't really compatible with plexi.

Anyway,
You could glue the edges with the recommended bonding agent, and then at least use it as a terrarium or something.
I hate to see things like that go to waste.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Silicone doesn't stick to acrylic well at all. I think the biggest problem is the lack of a top. You could always get some acrylic cement, the viscous type, and use that to seal the inside corners, but without a top it will balloon out with the water pressure.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

SKSuser said:


> I read somewhere that silicone isn't really compatible with plexi.
> 
> Anyway,
> You could glue the edges with the recommended bonding agent, and then at least use it as a terrarium or something.
> I hate to see things like that go to waste.


IF you rough up the corners you MIGHT get the silicon to stick somewhat to the plexi but I wouldnt trust it to hold dirt much less water.


----------

